# lake erie smelt fishing video



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i been going to conny smelt fishing and have had several people ask me about it so i made a video. this is how i fish for smelt, im sure other people might do it differently, but ive always done it like this and it works. my best bait by far this year has been small whole emerald shiners. ive gotten a few on maggots and a few on pieces of shiner. its not the most exciting kind of fishing or my best video either, but none of that matters once you bite into that crunchy piece of heaven i even posted a couple of "before and after" photos  83 was my final total for this night.

http://youtu.be/N6TVhXnvhbo


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Those things look like minnows ....Tom you are quite the adventurous one..... aren't you ....thanks for sharing the video....looks like nothing I would want to do.....just saying....to each his own


----------



## Bluepiker (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the very informative video. Never did this sort of "no ice" ice fishing on LE, and I thank you for explaining the detail of your bait rig. With smelt in the harbors of LE, I have always wondered why there is no spring run of them that are common at times in the upper great lakes? Fresh smelt are excellent eating and worth the effort.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Cant wait. Im going to check the lake right know.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Aw C'mon Bill... Where's your sense of adventure??


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Tom, one of my buddy's was on the wall that night. Said a guy scooped some bait up for him to use. He did pretty good that night too. Stopped by and gave me some that next morning.








Man were they good.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

How'd you cook em up smitty?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Always wondered how it was done, and Toms video is tv gold. Thoroughly enjoyed it, as it was not only informative but entertaining in true ez fashion.

Your snapping turtle video was sweet too man. The beaver comment was award worthy 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Breaded and deep fried. Ate them so fast, i didn't have time to take a picture.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

What does cleaning them involve? By the pic they look like they went from bucket to fryer

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Cut head off, split belly from anus to head ,scoop insides out, clean mud line off inside backbone with a toothbrush under running water. Pat em dry, season, fry and ENJOY !!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> What does cleaning them involve? By the pic they look like they went from bucket to fryer
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'll eat just about anything, but I draw the line at fish heads.lol.

I just cut off the head with sissors, then jam one sissor blade into the belly up to the buttonhole and cut open the belly. Then I just use my thumb to push out the guts towards the tail. Make sure to pullout the little vein too. Once you get the hang of it you should be able to do about 4 a minute.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Pretty sweet thanks for sharing I always wondered how they fished for these.Never ate one before but they look good.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

fries with eyes! i love those little guys. sure do miss catching them since i moved to central ohio


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

So I take it they are just big shinners?Do they come in close in spring and fall then head to deeper water in the summer? 

Give me a little info on these please,just wanting to learn about them.


----------



## jlapidak (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for info. you gave me one more reason to get out. Heck with the lack of ice!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bigmtman said:


> So I take it they are just big shinners?Do they come in close in spring and fall then head to deeper water in the summer?.


those walleye were catching 18-20 miles north of the harbor in summer/fall have bellies full of smelt. even the walleye know how tasty these little suckers are


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice video!!! Never ate them before but have heard they taste good. Will need to try that sometime


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Cool man and thanks for the info.I'm going to try this one day and eat some to.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bigmtman said:


> So I take it they are just big shinners? Do they come in close in spring and fall then head to deeper water in the summer?
> Give me a little info on these please,just wanting to learn about them.


 Hello Bigmtman,
We were up Conn the same night that ezbite made that flick. We ended up with 60+. First trip in 25 years for me! We're Just learning. We caught as many fish as most that night, fished from dark to 10:30,,, they didn't start bite'n till 8 something,,, It was slow that night. I think we did best right up against the wall, IN THE DIM LANTERN LIGHT/ shadows. We didn't use bobbers. Tight-lining 3 hooks, #14s, w a super small split on the bottom, enerald heads for bait & using a 5' ultra-light pole. if you sit off to the side of the poles you can really see a 1/4" movement when they bite!

Anyway FYI,,, I had a good time watching 'Youtube' & or U-tube the other day. There's about a DOZEN good videos on SMELT & Fishing for Smelt (type in & search). One guy is catching them by HAND! HANDFULLS at a time!
He's watching millions swim up a creek,,, stacking up on each-other! I think it was up around Erie? Up to 9"ers!!
Another guy is sitting in a shelter and He's spearing them! Just Awesome!
It's hard to beat youtube for 'hands-on info'.

For Ohio river info,,, Sauger/ Crappies, it's even better than OGF!!! You get the 'WHOLE STORY' on youtube!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks I learned a lot. Last time I was smelt fishing it was in the late 50's. My dad and I would walk out on the ice. It was by the old Nike Missile Site. 

We would walk out near Bratenahl.


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Cool vid. Looks like a good time. Nothing like that on our half of the lake. Catch one every now and then in Bolles Harbor while ice fishing, but that is it.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree, its not for all. I was telling myself during my 1st time out for smelt, this is stupid. Freezing my arse off for these little things. WTF.... Then I ate them and it was all worth it.

Nice vid....but how is smelt fishing related to " No pants subway rides"...lol


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for the good video tutorial. Looks like fun if not too cold out there. I have to try fishing for them also some day.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

is it legal to skip the "middleman" and just net the smelt with an umbrella or cast net?


----------



## fishyscience (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for posting your video ezbite!! Interesting and has sparked my interest to try this around Lorain Harbor. Haven't had any fresh smelt for years, but sure love them deep fried! With the boat out of the water since late November, this provides another opportunity for a great eating Lake Erie fish-----besides winter steelhead of course!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

heron153 said:


> is it legal to skip the "middleman" and just net the smelt with an umbrella or cast net?


yes it is legal. ive taken caned dog food, wrapped it in cheese cloth and tied it to the bottom of the net. lowered it over the edge and wait about 5 minutes and pull it up. i cant remember getting more than a few doing this.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Enjoyed the videos (frog gigging too). Fishing for smelt seems like alot of work. No doubt they are tasty, how you cooking your frogs?


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Great video!!!!!!!!!:G


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

is there any ice around the 72st pier ? Want to fish for smelt


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't know about ice, but the more important question is, Are there smelt at 72nd?! I don't know and would like to. Anyone? How about other points farther west? I am in Lakewood, and there are lots of grocery stores that sell smelt between here and Conneaut, but I would like to catch my own if I can closer to home.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Went out last week with no luck. They're here,but the water has been muddy. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Dan said:


> Enjoyed the videos (frog gigging too). Fishing for smelt seems like alot of work. No doubt they are tasty, how you cooking your frogs?


i found this at walmart. has a really good flavor and crunch. my next batch of smelt will be breaded with it. i didnt have any when i did this last batch, but i do now


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks, looks tasty. One more thing to try in the spring.


----------

